# Heated seats?



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Went in my friend's new SAAB car today and turned on the heated seat and it was LOVELY.

I was wondering if anyone could think of a way for me to make the driver's seat of my Fiat Ducator base be turned into a heated seat?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This WILL be an interesting thread to follow


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You can get massage too !

Heated car seat covers

Don't know what it does to the battery however ! Bet it's very relaxing on a busy road.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bum Warmers*

Heated Seats, can't beat em.

Whenever in the past I specified a car, always added heated seats.

Because I suffer from a bad back, have done for years. Winter comes and it starts. Heated seats and Lumbar supports help a lot.

Waeco make some retro fit kits.

I am in and out of my work van all day and when I get in the morning, my current seats are not heated and the cold gets in.

TM


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

When they go wrong, heated front seats are a nightmare. I had a heated driver's seat in my previous car that randomly switched itself on when I least expected it :? . In summer - yes, incredible toasty nether regions, it just got hotter and hotter and would not switch off  . I had to pull over and disconnect the wretched thing. Not easy to find the right connector at the roadside because you would not believe that there could be so many different wires under the driver's seat.

SD


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My car has heated and chilled seats - brill both in winter and summer.
I must say though - the heat gets more use than the chill!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Seat*



Hezbez said:


> My car has heated and chilled seats - brill both in winter and summer.
> I must say though - the heat gets more use than the chill!


Lexus or Merc?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Bum Warmers*



teemyob said:


> Waeco make some retro fit kits.


I've looked through the Waeco website but can't see any. Do you have any more info about this? eg name?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

In the 2010 Burstner Elegance we had heated leather driver & passenger seats and they were fabulous - but for some reason, Burstner have dropped this feature in their 2011 Elegance models! Why this is I do not know but I miss not having them, as I used them quite a lot during cold spells! 

Good luck with your search Heather and please keep us updated on how things progress.

Sue


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Sonesta said:


> In the 2010 Burstner Elegance we had heated leather driver & passenger seats and they were fabulous - but for some reason, Burstner have dropped this feature in their 2011 Elegance models! Why this is I do not know but I miss not having them, as I used them quite a lot during cold spells!


Yeh, it's mad isn't it? We spend the kind of money on our vans which are equivalent to buying a Porsche, yet they don't offer us extras that they would offer to Porsche buyers. My ex had heated seats in the Audi TT and they were lovely. I'd forgotten how lovely till yesterday in my neighbours car.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

There are stateside sellers of similar items, but it looks like the Waeco ones are no longer available. Here's an old e-bay link heated seats.

Our motorhome has heated seats (the seats are by Isri) thought the control isn't very sophisticated - either on or off. Still useful, but not great as the seats get very (too) warm after a fairly short period.

Regards,
John

ps No, wait - here's a link that appears to be live Waeco.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Even our first old Grand Cherokee had heated seats. They also had the memory to key fob position. You can pick these up for less than £3k. now.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

And here's a link to a current seller heated seats. They appear to be the same "on" or "off" as our motorhome ones (different switches but same principle).

Apologies for any confusion caused by the original error in my earlier post.

Regards,
John

ps I have no connection with the seller etc...


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The Wareco kit you need is the MSH100 - it was specifically designed for motorhomes because the driver and passenger seats are already fitted with removable covers.

You will most likely be able to remove your covers and find black and orange seats as fitted to the Fiat Ducato panel vans. You then fit the plates (which are supplied with no insulation as your seat covers do that) and pull your motorhome covers back on.

In terms of how they wire in for power and switches I'm not sure, I think they are intended to be used with the Fiat switch gear which might require some reverse engineering. For this reason they aren't a popular modification.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/heated-massaging-car-seat-98894

Maplins are doing these


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I've often thought about heated seats for the van but retro fit are just too expensive.

So, sitting here reading this thread and giving it some serious thought I think I'll try taking the heated lining out of my motor bike heated jacket and put it on the drivers seat and plug it into the accessory point in the cab. I could also wear it as a waste coat to ease my aching back while driving.

Hey! I love finding an alternative use for kit I don't use much anymore.
:lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Addie said:


> The Wareco kit you need is the MSH100 - it was specifically designed for motorhomes because the driver and passenger seats are already fitted with removable covers.
> 
> You will most likely be able to remove your covers and find black and orange seats as fitted to the Fiat Ducato panel vans. You then fit the plates (which are supplied with no insulation as your seat covers do that) and pull your motorhome covers back on.
> 
> In terms of how they wire in for power and switches I'm not sure, I think they are intended to be used with the Fiat switch gear which might require some reverse engineering. For this reason they aren't a popular modification.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heated-Seat-KIT-Carbon-MSH100-Magic-Comfort-WAECO-/170596789252

This seems to be them. I can't quite work out if I can manage this myself or need to get someone to do it for me.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bought a seat*

I have just bought one of these.

It can go under my protective seat cover and plug into the Socket in the van.

My Van has the Climate "Rest" function too. So this heats the van for 30 mins whilst parked. So, come the colder days and I am out on-call. When I get back in it will be as warm as toast.

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My seats are warm in the summer! No heating needed,
They are cold in the winter, but after a little time they get warm.... after driving for a short while. No electrical connections needed.
Perhaps I am the only one who is not fond of hot seats (never tried them), for when they do get warm it can give a hot prickly sensation.
We tend to cover the seat with sheepskin (not real), which keeps them cool when its hot and warm when ...etc etc 
Alan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We've got heated seats on the motorbike i haven't used mine yetJohn found his very useful yesterday though.
Have been in cars with this facility, didn't like it at all.


Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Seat*



teemyob said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > My car has heated and chilled seats - brill both in winter and summer.
> ...


Nah - 7 year old Mondeo actually


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Heated seats....... Wonderful. First thing on the options list. Keep us posted on how your search/installation goes, Heather. Thanks


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> Went in my friend's new SAAB car today and turned on the heated seat and it was LOVELY.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could think of a way for me to make the driver's seat of my Fiat Ducator base be turned into a heated seat?


Heather,

When I first read your post my initial thought was along the line of 'southern softies ! ' :roll: _in the nicest possible sense of course,_ but then I remembered the heated seats in my Touaregs, when I used to tow caravans.

Mmmmm....northern softy ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rosalan said:


> My seats are warm in the summer! No heating needed,
> They are cold in the winter, but after a little time they get warm.... after driving for a short while. No electrical connections needed.
> Perhaps I am the only one who is not fond of hot seats (never tried them), for when they do get warm it can give a hot prickly sensation.
> We tend to cover the seat with sheepskin (not real), which keeps them cool when its hot and warm when ...etc etc
> Alan


Try some real sheep skins, you'll be even more impressed.

We bought a pair at a show for £30 the pair.

They fit the front seats well, all they need is some cotton webbing straps and velcro strips to fasten them.

Cool in summer, warm in winter and very comfortable.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*waeco*

The Waeco heated seat cover I ordered arrived form conrad electrical in Germany this week.

Delighted with it. Only works when you sit on it. So means I can leave it plugged into the 12v Accessory socket and it comes on as soon as you sit on it.

Like it so much, have ordered one for a Christmas Present.

I did see the cheaper versions on ebay, 10 for £30. But the quality looked way inferior (saw similar on display in shops). Glad I paid the extra for the Waeco versions.

TM


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

As Sue says they have dropped the heated seats on the Burstner Elegance range.

We are lucky enough to still have them fitted in our Burstner Elegance, it is strange when you look at the Elegance range, so many of them have slight differences. Some have the Electrolux loos and some have the thetford all of the same year, some have cupboards fitted and others only have shelves and all of the same year!!

Anyway, as Sue has said the heated seats are amazing and really really warm, a lot warmer than the heated seats in our Smart Car.

I am in the process of ordering a new car and heated seats are well up the list of extras


----------

